# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  إكتشاف ميول الاطفال

## بنت النيل

إن معاملة الاطفال وتربيتهم واكتشاف ووقايتهم من مشكلات المستقبل وحماية المجتمع وأنفسنا من مشكلاتهم , وشعورهم بالسعادة وشعورنا بالسعادة معهم , كل هذا يتوقف على معرفتنا بميولهم وفهمنا لها. 
والشئ الذي نلاحظه ونشعر به ان ميول الاطفال تتعارض مع ميولنا. ذلك لان بيوتنا واثاثها ومحتوياتها خلقت للكبار ولم تخلق للاطفال , فطبيعي جدا الا يجد الاطفال حول الكبار المحيطين بهم مايشبع ميولهم. ولهذا يُقال أن تربية الاطفال - خصوصا في الظروف الحاضرة - أمر شاق جداً. 
ولكن إذا عرفنا شيئاً عن ماهية الميل , وعن كيفية ظهور الميول ونموها وكيفية كشفها ومعرفة انواعها واتجاهاتها فاننا لاشك نريح الاطفال من عنائنا ونريح انفسنا من عناء الاطفال , ونسعد ونسعدهم , وينمون وننمو نحن معهم.

----------


## بنت مصر

تسلم ايدك اختي العزيز بنت النيل
على هذه النصائح الذهبية وبالفعل
ما تفضلتي بذكره قد يغيب عن كثير من
الامهات والاباء ويقفوا في حيرة من شعور
الاطفال في كثير من الاحيان بالضجر وعدم الرضا


الف شكر اختي العزيز وتقبلي تحياتي



بسنت

----------


## بنت النيل

شكرا لك اختي الكريمة على التعقيب 
فموضوع ميول الاطفال من أهم الموضوعات التي تساهم في تشكيل طفل سليم نفسيا ... ولنبدأ الموضوع بتعريف الميل


الــمـــيـــل 
الميل هو ضرب من الشعور بالاهتمام , وهو اسلوب من اساليب العقل. ونحن نقول أن شخصاً ما عنده ميل قوي لنشاط معين عندما يجد فيه راحته ولذته , وعندما يسر لمزاولته له والتحدث عنه , وعندما يحاول برغبته أن يبذل كل جهده فيه . ولكننا عندما نكره نوعاً من النشاط فمعني ذلك اننا لانميل إليه في الغالب .

الـــمـــيـــل والـــقـــدـرة 
تكوين ميل الانسان إلي مايمارسه من أنواع النشاط أو عدم تكوين هذا الميل تحدده عوامل كثيرة , فمثلا إذا كان لدينا تلميذا لايحب مادة الرسم ويتململ اثناء حصة الرسم وينتظر انتهاء الوقت بفارغ الصبر وتلميذ آخر يحب هذه المادة ويقضي الوقت كله منكباً على كراسة الرسم حتى آخر الوقت , فربما يكون والد التلميذ الأول يعتقد أن مادة الرسم لاتعدو أن تكون ضياع وقت بالنسبة لتلميذ يعد نفسه لان يكون طبيبا مثلا ... وقد يكون اعتقاده هذا قد أثر في ميل التلميذ لهذه المادة , فكثيرا مايتاثر الاطفال بآراء آبائهم وإخوانهم كما يتأثرون بآراء مدرسيهم المحبوبين ... ويحتمل ايضاً أن قدرته في الرسم ضعيفة  ... وربما كانت كراهيته للرسم راجعة إلي ضعف استعداده العملي لهذه المادة مثلا أو ضعف قدرته على التصور البصري المكاني ... والميل والقدرة يسيران جنباً إلي جنب في أكثر الاحيان , غير أن هناك بعض الحالات التي لايظهران فيها معاً . فربما يحدث مثلا أن الذي لديه ميل شديد للرسم العملي بينما تكون قدرته فيها ضعيفة  ... وقد يكون عند تلميذ آخر قدرة كبيرة  في السم ولكنه لايميل إليه كثيراً ... ومن هذا نري أن الميل والقدرة عاملان يختلف كل منهما عن الآخر وينفصل عنه . فالميل للرسم وحده لايخلق فنان من غير ان تتوفر عنده القدرة الكافية ... وإنما يمكن أن يساعده  الميل على أن يستغل ماعنده من قدرات لاقصي حد مستطاع .

كـــيـــف تــــنـــمـــو الـــمـــيـــول 
تتشابه ميول الاطفال تشابهاً كبيراً عندما يكونوا صغارا كما تتشابه التغيرات التي تحدث لميولهم  , وهذه التغيرات تعتبر من علامات النمو عند الاطفال. فتتميز حياة الاطفال بين سن الثانية والخامسة بالميول التي يتضح فيها الخيال الواسع وحب الجري واللعب ... ويميل الطفل في سن الثانية والثالثة إلي اللعب وحده ومع نفسه ... ثم يتدرج في الميل إلي اللعب مع زميل آخر أو زميلين إلي أن يصبح في سن الثامنة إلي الثانية عشرة فيميل إلي الاندماج في الجماعات والنوادي .
ويميل جميع الاطفال إلي الرسم والتلوين واللعب بالطين , ولكن ليس معني هذا أنهم سيصبحون جميعا فنانين , أو من اصحاب الميول الفنية .
ويستمتع جميع الاطفال أيضا باللعب الخيالي  ... فهناك من يركب عصاه ويتصور نفسه فارساً كبيراً  .... وعندمت يركب دراجته الصغيرة يتصور نفسه أنه يركب أقوى وأحدث ما وصلت إليه الاختراعات الحديثة  .... ولكن لايصح أن نستنتج من العاب هذا الطفل وميوله هذه أنه سيصبح فارساً ... ولكن هذا لايمنع من أن نلاحظ تخيلاتهم ومواهبهم ومطامحهم ونلاحظ ايضا البيئة التي يستمد منها الطفل خبراته , إذ أن هذه المواد الخام هي التي منها ستشتق ميوله , وعليها وعلى الخبرات التي يكتسبها من بيئته , سوف يقوم اختباره لما يمارسه من هوايات .


وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

مرحبا مرة أخرى ... ونستكمل الموضوع وإليكم هذا الجزء 

تــــغـــيـــر الـــمــيــــول 
تتطور ميول الاطفال من العابهم التخيلية في سني حياتهم الاولي إلي الألعاب الجماعية وإلي عمل الاشياء وصنعها ... وإلي الاهتمام بما يجري خارج المنزل . وتتميز مرحلة ماقبل البلوغ بما يظهر عند الطفل من حب الاستطلاع والميل إلي التساؤل عن الاشياء الكثيرة التي توجد حوله ... وتتوالي هذه الميول كلها واحداً في إثر الآخر في تتابع سريع . 
وفي حوالي سن الخامسة عشرة تأخذ ميول الاطفال في الاستقرار ... ومع أن التغير فيها يظل عملية مستمرة إلا أن التغيرات التي تبدو في معظمها تكون في الناحية التعبيرية أكثر منها في اساس الميول ذاتها ... فمثلا الأولاد يعبرون عن ميلهم للنشاط الخارجي أو الخلوي بالذهاب للصيد أو الخروج في معسكرات فعندما يكبرون يعبرون عن ذلك الميل نفسه بالعمل في تنسيق الحدائق أو القيام بالرحلات والزيارات ... وكذلك الفتاة التي تعبر عن ميلها لرعاية الاطفال في سن الخامسة عشرة بالعناية بإخوتها الصغار تعبر عن هذا الميل نفسه عندما تكبر بالعمل في مهنة التدريس للاطفال 


أهــــمـــيـــة مــــســــتـــوي النـــضـــج 
لايتذوق الطفل في سن الرابعة أو الخامسة جمال قطعة موسيقية عالمية , ولايصح أن نتوقع منه ذلك , إذ أننا نعرف أن الطفل في هذه المرحلة يطرب لسماع الموسيقي والاغاني البسيطة المناسبة لمستواه . ويزداد نضجه وميله للموسيقى كلما نما وكبر اذا اتيحت له الفرص لأن يستمع ويتعلم الموسيقى . والطفل لايستطيع أن يتعلم اي نوع من النشاط مالم يكن قد وصل الي المرحلة الكافيةمن النضج الذي يناسب ذلك النشاط , سواء كان ذلك النشاط من نوع تنسيق عقود الخرز مثلا أم بناء بيت للعروسة , أم تعلم نشر الخشب بالمنشار مثلا . ولا يصح أن نتوقع منه أن يميل لنشاط معين من النوع المناسب لمن يسبقونه في النضج . 
وقد أوضح هذه النقطة الدكتور أرنولد جزل  الذي قام بدراسات تتبعية دقيقة لتطور نمو الاطفال بالعيادة السيكولوجية التابعة لجامعة " ييل " حيث اثبت أن الطفل في سن الخامسة يميل إلي التسجيلات الموسيقية أكثر من ميله لسماع الراديو . وإنه يميل إلي الانصات طويلا لنفس النغمات المتكررة التي تسجل لاصوات الاطفال ... ولكن ميله لسماع الراديو يزداد عندما يبلغ سن السادسة ... ويكون ميله للاحاديث الكلامية أكثر من ميله للبرامج الموسيقية ... وعندما يبلغ سن السابعة يظهر ميله للاستماع للقصص المملوءة بالمغامرات والبطولة  .... وعندما يبلغ التاسعة يزداد ميله للقصص والحكايات التي تتصف بالغموض وتتطلب البحث والاستقصاء كتتبع المجرمين والبحث عن الهاربين ... وعندما يكبر يتحول ميله للاستماع لانواع اخري من البرامج ... ويتوقف ميله للبرامج المختلفة بعد ذلك على عوامل كثيرة كالسن والقدرات العقلية والمؤثرات المدرسية والمنزلية وغيرها .
ومن الامثلة الأخري ان الطفل يميل لأن نقرأ له ليستمع في سن الخامسة , ولكنه عندما يبلغ التاسعة يفضل أن يقرا هو بنفسه ... وهذا يوضح لنا كيف يؤثر النضج على القدرة وكيف أن القدرة تؤثر بدورها على الميل ... فكون الطفل يستطيع أن يقرأ بنفسه في سن التاسعة يؤثر في ميله الخاص للقراءة والاطلاع .

----------


## بنت النيل

تكملة 

الـــنــــضـــج ومــــدي الانـــــتـــبـــاه 
يؤثر النضج على مظهر آخر من مظاهر الميل وهو طول المدة التي يستطيع الطفل فيها أن يواصل العمل في نشاط معين ... ففي سن الرابعة مثلا يتعب الطفل بسرعة من لعبة معينة فيتركها إلي غيرها ... وعندما يكون عنده عدد من اللعب نجده ينتقل بينها ويتبادل اللعب بها كلها واحدة بعد الأخري .
ولكن مدي الانتباه يزداد بالتدريج كلما كبر الطفل وترعرع ... فعندما يبلغ السادسة عشرة يستطيع أن يركز إنتباهه في نشاط معين مدة طويلة ويستطيع أن يعاود مواصلة العمل فيه حتى ينتهي منه . 

الــــجــــو الإنــــفــــعـــالـــي 
المديح والتشجيع عند القيام بعمل جديد – أو النجاح فيه – يشجع الطفل على مواصلة الميل إليه ... أما التعنيف والفشل يؤديان إلي تثبيط الهمة ... فن يستطيع الشخص أن يواصل العمل في نشاط معين في مواجهة التعنيف والفشل مالم يكن على درجة كبيرة من النضج ومالم يكن عنده الدافع القوي لمتابعة ذلك العمل .

تــــأثـــــيـــر أفــــراد الأســـــرة 
يتأثر تكوين ميول الاطفال تأثراً كبيرا بالميول السائدة في الاسرة وبموقف الكبار وإتجاهاتهم إزاء ميول الاطفال ... ماهي ميول الوالدة ؟ وماهي هوايات الوالد ؟ وماهي ميول الاخوة والاخوات ؟ وماموقفهم من ميول ابنهم  
فقد يوجد عن طفل ما ميل للتصوير الفوتوغرافي مع أن والده لايميل لذلك ... ومادام الوالد موافقة على هواية ابنه فإن ذلك سيشجع الابن على الاستمرار فيها ... ومما لاشك فيه أن إستمرار الاطفال في ميولهم وهواياتهم يزداد ويقوي إذا كان لافراد الاسرة ايضا ميول قوية .... ولكن ليس من الضروري ان تكون الميول متشابهة ... بل يكفي أن تظهر في الاسرة ميول وهوايات ظاهرة ... فالاطفال يميلون لان يتشبهوا بآبائهم ويحرصون على أن يحظوا بحبهم ورضاهم ... ولذا فإن ميول الآباء تعتبر نماذج هامة بالنسبة للابناء . وهذا ينطبق ايضا على ميول المدرسين . فغالبا مايتجه التلميذ إلي اتباع ميول مدرسه الذي يحبه ويحترمه . وبجانب ذلك فإن وجود شخص يشارك الطفل في ميوله  - سواء أكان والدا أم مدرسا – يزيد في إقباله عليها ويجبب له العمل فيها .

وللحديث بقية  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

الــــبـــيـــئـــة والــــمــــيــــول 
كل مايحيط بالطفل – مجتمعه ومدرسته وجيرانه ومنزله ومحيط اسرته – يعتبر عوامل هامة في بيئته ... فالطفل الوحيد مثلا تكون له بيئة خاصة تختلف عن بيئة طفل آخر له عدد كبير من الاخوة , والطفل الأكبر في أسرة كبيرة له بيئة تختلف عن الطفل الأصغر وهكذا 
وهناك مكونات لبيئة الطفل , فأصدقاؤه والكتب التي يقرؤها والافلام السينمائية التي يشاهدها والالعاب التي يمارسها والاحاديث التي يستمع اليها زالطعام الذي يأكله وغيرها تكون البيئة التي تساعد على تفسير ميوله الخاصة .

الـــفــــروق بــــيـــن الأولاد والــــبـــنـــات 
العوامل الثقافية واساليبنا الخاصة في الحياة تحدد ايضا أنواع النشاط التي نتوقع أن يميل إليها الأولاد وتلك التي نتوقع أن يميل إليها البنات , وكثير من البنات الصغيرات يلعبن ألعاب الاولاد , وكذلك الاولاد الصغار يلعبون أحيانا العاب البنات , ولكنا عادة ننتظر من اطفالنا أن تنمو فيهم الميول الخاصة بالاولاد إن كانوا من الذكور والميول المناسبة للبنات إن كن إناثاً .
ومانتوقعه من هذه الاختلافات بين الولد والبنت يساعد كثيرا على تحديد طريقة الاطفال في التعبير عن ميولهم ... فقليل جدا من البنات مثلا يتجهن لاعمال النجارة والاعمال الميكانيكية , في حين أن الكثيرين من الاولاد يميلون جدا لهذه الانواع من الانشطة . 

ونلتقي مع طرق اكتشاف الميول  ::

----------


## ابن مصر

بنت النيل الغالية 
حقيقي مش عارف ازاي اشكرك 
علي الموسوعةالرهيبة دي 
مشاء اللة وتسلم ايدك
منتظرين منك المزيد
 من هذة غذاءالعقل الصحي
الف شكرا 
اخيكي  ابن مصر

----------


## بنت النيل

شكرا لتعقيبك أخي ابن مصر

وشكرا على الصورة المرفقة التي ساستخدمها من الآن فصاعدا تحت توقيعي بعد إذنك طبعا

واليك وللجميع هذا الجزء من الموضوع 


طــــرق إكـــتــــشـــاف الـــمـــيــــول 

يمكن للآباء والمدرسين أن يحصلوا على صورة صادقة لميول أطفالهم بالطرق التالية 
·	بملاحظة مايعمله الطفل
·	بتحليل إجاباته لعدد من الاسئلة التي توجه إليه في صورة استفتاء
·	بدراسة ردوده على اسئلة إختبار محدد لدراسة الميول 
ماهي نقاط الضعف والقوة في كل من الطرق الثلاث لإكتشاف ميول الاطفال ؟ وماهي انسب الطرق التي يمكن للآباء والمدرسين أن يلجأوا إليها ؟


الـــمـــــلاحــــظــــة 

كيف تعرف حالة طفلك من حيث عاداته في العمل , وطريقته في التعامل الإجتماعي ومن حيث قدراته العقلية , وتقدمه في القراءة , وتحسنه بصفة عامة ؟
إنك  - كوالد أو مدرس – تلاحظ سلوك الطفل في الفصل والمدرسة وأثناء اللعب  ... اي تلجا اطريقة الملاحظة , ومن الممكن إتباع هذه الطريقة لمعرفة ميول أطفالك ... وتتميز الملاحظة بكونها تبني على التصرفات الواقعية للاطفال . فمن الممكن أن تتبين بها نوع النشاط الذي يصرف فيه ابنك معظم وقت فراغه , فقد تجد أن ميله للقراءة يبدو أقوي كثيرا من ميله للانشغال بلعبة ما ... وهذه ابنتك تجمع الزهور وتحاول الاحتفاظ بها في ترتيب وتنسيق جميل : وانت تلاحظ أن كراستها نظيفة ومرتبة ورسومها جميلة واضحة التفاصيل .
ومن الممكن تصنيف الميول التي تلاحظها في اطفالك إلي ثلاثة أنواع 
·	الميول المتعلقة بالناس
·	الميول المتعلقة بالاشياء
·	الميول المتعلقة بالافكار والمعنويات
طبيعي أن هذا التقسيم ليس محدداً تحديدا تاماً بل هناك تداخل بين هذه الانواع ,  فمعظم الميول تتصل بنوعين على الاقل من هذه الانواع الثلاثة , كما أن معظم الاطفال لهم ميول متصلة بالانواع الثلاثة كلها معا .
ويمكن بالملاحظة الدقيقة التي تستمر مدة طويلة ان نتبين إتجاه ميل الطفل , كأن يظهر اهتمامه - بدرجة أقوي - بالنواحي المتصلة بالناس  , أو النواحي المتصلة بالاشياء ومعرفة النواحي التي يقوي فيها ميل الطفل سواء أكانت تتصل بالناس أم بالأشياء أم بالمعنويات , تساعد كثيرا على الربط بين هذه الميول وبين عمل الطفل المدرسي ونشاطه وقت الفراغ  .

 وكما أن لهذه الطريقة مميزاتها فلها عيوبها 

ومن هذه العيوب أن الآباء والمدرسين يبنون احكامهم أحياناً على ملاحظات سريعة خاطفة لنشاط الاطفال , ولكن لكي تكون للملاحظة قيمة حقيقية يجب أن تستمر باهتمام ودقة لمدة طويلة من الزمن .
ومن عيوب طريقة الملاحظة ايضاً  - بإعتبارها وسيلة لمعرفة ميول الاطفال – أنها لاتمكننا من عمل المقارنات الدقيقة بين ميول الاطفال المختلفة من حيث إختلاف بعضها عن بعض في القوة والضعف . كما أنها تصلح فقط لمتابعة نواحي النشاط التي يقوم بها الطفل أمامنا ولكن من المهم أن نعرف أيضاً هل سيميل إلي نواح أخري من تلك التي لم تتح له الفرصة بعد أن يزاولها


  الإســـتــفــتــاءات 

لكي تتبلور نتائج الملاحظات التي يجمعها المدرسون عن تلاميذهم , تقوم بعض المدارس بعمل أسئلة عن ميول التلاميذ في صورة استفتاء , فيجيب الأطفال عنها مثل : هل تحل أم تكره , الإستماع إلي القصص , اللعب , غلي غير ذلك .
وتعتبر الاستفتاءات وسيلة سهلة تساعد المدرس على اكتشاف ميول تلاميذه بصفة عامة وإن كانت لاتفيد كثيرا في معرفة قوي الميل ودرجة الاهتمام في نواحي النشاط المختلفة .

ونلتقي مع اختبارات الميول  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

إخـــتـــبـــارات الـــمـــيـــول 

أدق طريقة لقياس الميول هي الاختبارات المقننة لكشف الميول , وهناك انواع منها 
" فاختبارات الميول المهنية " مثلا تصنف الميول على اسس ثلاثة :
 من حيث الميادين : كالميول الميكانيكية , والميول الفنية , والميول العلمية ... وهكذا
 ومن حيث الاساليب   : كالميول اللفظية , والميول العملية 

 ومن حيث المستويات : كالميول التي تتطلب المهارة والإتقان , والميول الآلية .

 إختبار كودر للميول 
جمع هذا الاختبار عدداً من أنواع النشاط بدلا من أن يتناول المهن ذاتها ... وهذا الاختبار يقسم النشاط المهني إلي عشر مجموعات تشمل جميع الاعمال والمهن , كالعمل المدرسي , واللعب , والنشاط الاجتماعي وغيرها .
وفيما يلي بيان بهذه المجموعات المهنية العشر , ونواحي النشاط المتعلقة بها :
1.	  المــيــول الــخــلـويــة  تظهر الميول الخلوية عند الافراد الذين يفضلون العمل أو اللعب في الهواء الطلق ... فهم يحبون صيد الطيور وتربية الحيوان والعمل في الحدائق والخروج الي المعسكرات .
2.	 الــمــيـول الــمــيـكـانـيـكـيـة وتظهر عند الافراد الذين يحبون فحص الآلات واستعمال الادوات في فكها واعادة تركيبها ... ومن امثلة ذلك استعمال  الآلة الكاتبة , وماكينة الخياطة . والمطرقة والمنشار وغيرها 
3.	  الــمــيـول الــعــدديــة تظهر هذه الميول عند من يقبلون على العمل في الشركات والاعمال التجارية . وهذه هي الميول التي ينجح اصحابها في وظائف الصيارفة وموظفي البنوك والمشتغلين بالاحصاءات 
4.	 الــمــيـول الــعــلــميـة من أهم علامات هذه الميول الاهتمام باكتشاف الحقائق الجديدة والارتياح عند القيام بالتجارب والبحوث ... والناس ممن عندهم هذه الميول يحبون دراسة علوم الحياة والطبيعة والكيمياء  ... وقد تظهر ميولهم في تشريح الضفادع أو زيارة متاحف الاحياء المائية
5.	الـــمــيـول الإقـــنــاعــيـة  يقبل المتصفون بهذه الميول على مقابلة الناس والتعامل معهم  ... فالاولاد والبنات الذين يقبلون على الحوار والمناظرات والذين ينجحون في تنظيم الحفلات المدرسية وتوزيع التذاكر أو جمع الاشتراكات ... تكون عندهم ميول إقناعية . حيث يحتاج البيع وتنظيم النشاط الاجتماعي الي الباقة والقدرة على الحديث والاقناع , 
6.	 الــمــيـول الــفــنــيـة تتركز الميول في هذه الناحية حول الابتكار الفني والرسم وغيرها وينجح الافراد ممكن لديهم هذه الميول في عمل تصميمات الازياء , وتنظيم الحدائق وتنسيقها والقيام بعمل الزينات وتجميل المساكن والمباني وغيرها ... وقد تظهر الميول الجمالية في صور أخري ايضاً عند أفراد ممن لم يقوموا بعمل اي رسم أو صورة ... فالذوق في الملابس أو في تنظيم كراسة المحاضرات مثلا قد يكون دليلاً على وجود هذه الميول .
7.	 الــمـــيـول الأدبـــيــة يجيد المتصفون بهذه الميول التعامل باللغة في الحديث أو التعبير , فقد يهوون الشعر , وربما أمكنهم نظمه , ويجيدون تذكر الاقوال الماثورة والاستشهاد بها في المواقف المناسبة ,كما يقبلون على كتابة القصص وغيرها ... ويقبل اصحاب هذه الميول على الاشتغال بالتدريس أو التأليف او المحاماة وأعمال السكرتارية وكذلك يشتركون في إصدار المجلات والكتب .
8.	 الــمــيـول الــمــوســيــقــيـة  اصحاب هذه الميول يحبون الاستماع للموسيقى أو الغناء أو نغمات الرقص ... وقد يجيدون العزف على آلات الموسيقى ... وقد لا توجد عند بعض الافراد قدرة أو مهارة موسيقية ولكنهم يهوون العمل في محلات تسجيل الاشرطة أو اصلاح أجهزة الراديو أو ارتياد صالات الرقص. وحتى اولئك الذين يهتمون بالقراءة عن الموسيقى والملحنين يعتبرون من ذوي الميول الموسيقية  
9.	الــمــيـول للــخــدمــات الإجــتــمــاعــيـة  يحب اصحاب هذه الميول العمل من أجل غيرهم ... ويرغبون في تحسين احوال الأفراد الآخرين ممن يعيشون معهم في وسطهم وبيئتهم , ومن أمثلة هؤلاء الممرضات والاطباء والجراحون والمشتغلون بالوعظ والغرشاد الديني والاخصائيون في الارشاد والتوجيه النفسي والاخصائيون الاجتماعيون . حيث أن العناية بالخدمات الاجتماعية أمر ضروري جدا في كل عمل أو مهنة تتطلب تقدير ظروف الغير والعمل على مساعدتهم .
10.	  الــمــيـول الــكــتــابــيـة  من انواع الاعمال التي تتطلب وجود هذه الميول اعمال السكرتارية أو اعمال المكتبات أو الكتابة على الآلة الكاتبة حيث يجيد المشتغلون بهذه الوظائف تتبع المراسلات وردودها وتذكر التفاصيل ومراعاة التبويب والتنسيق في تنظيم المكاتبات .

 مزايا وعيوب اختبارات الميول  

ليس من السهل الوصول الي حكم دقيق على القوة النسبية لمختلف الميول عند فرد معين . بل ان كثيرين من الناس لايستطيعون  ان يحكموا على انفسهم من حيث الميول البارزة عندهم . ويكون حكمهم على ميول غيرهم اقل دقة تبعا لذلك . ولكن من الممكن ان تفيد هذه الاختبارات في فهم ميول الاطفال وإيقاف الآباء والمدرسين على وجودها عند اطفالهم ... وذلك اذا قام بإجرائها وتطبيق نتائجها أحد المختصين في الاختبارات النفسية .

وللحديث بقية للحديث عن استغلال الميول

----------


## بنت النيل

ربــــط الـــمـــيـــول بالــــتــــعـــلـــيــم 

عندما يبدا الطفل حياته المدرسية يكون شغوفاً بكسب خبرات جديدة ويكون ميالاً للتعلم ... ولهذا نجد أن المدرسة
تشعر الاطفال بأنهم في نمو مستمر وهم يتطلعون لكل ماهو جديد فيها , وينتابهم شعور بالنشوة في كل عمل جديد وكل مخاطرة يقدمون عليها . ومن الواجب علينا كآباء ومدرسين أن نستغل ميول الاطفال الطبيعية في تعليمهم وتنظيم حياتهم المدرسية حتى لايفقد الاطفال هذا الدافع الذي يسوقهم لتعلم كل ماهو جديد ويستحثهم الي تفهم نواحي العالم الذي يعيشون فيه .

 ولكن كيف نحتفظ بميول الاطفال حية قوية لتكون حافزاً لهم على التعلم ؟ 

1.	بمعرفة ميول كل تلميذ مثلا عن طريق دراسته دراسة جيدة تكشف النواحي التي يميل إليها . فإذا فرضنا أن هناك الميل البارز عند احد الاطفال هو لعب الكرة فلماذا لايحاول المدرس مثلا ان يوجهه في دروس اللغة إلي قراءة الكتب عن العاب الكرة , وأن يلقيعلى زملائه بالفصل ملخص مايقرؤه ويمكنه أن يتناقش في مزايا بعض اللاعبين أو في عيوب اللعب بين فريقين من اللاعبين . وفي الحساب مثلا يمكنه ان يحسب نتائج مباريات الفرق والنقط التي يحصل عليها اللاعبون والارقام القياسية التي وصل إليها ابطال هذه المباريات ... وهكذا . صحيح انه ليس من السهل الحياد عن المنهج المقرر في بعض العلوم , ولكن يجب ان نضع في اذهاننا دائما ميول كل تلميذ عندما نسند إليه عملاً في مشروع معين أو نعطيه واجبا مدرسياً .
2.	بجعل ميول الاطفال نقطة البدء دائماً , والاتجاه إلي ميولهم أينما وجدت ونتخذ من هذه الميول أساساً لتربيتهم وتعليمهم . وسواء أكان ميل التلميذ إلي جمع الطوابع , أم الي قراءة القصص الفكاهية , أم إلي التليفزيون ... الي غير ذلك ... فإن هذه الميول يجب ان تعتبر بداية طيبة للمشروعات التي ترتبط بالمواد الدراسية وبالمواقف التعليمية المختلفة . فالايمان الدائم باهمية الميول في حياة الاطفال امر كثير الفائدة ... فيجب ان نشجع كل تلميذ على التعبير عن ميوله وهواراته الخاصة عن طريق التحدث عنها لزملائه . وإن أظهرنا للتلميذ تقديراً وإعجاباً بميوله المفضله عنده فسنكتسب تقديره لنا وإعجابه بميولنا .
3.	يجب استغلال الميول الطبيعية المشتركة بين التلاميذ المتقاربين في السن . ومن الممكن الاستعانة بهذه الميول في جعل الحياة المدرسية عندهم ذات قيمة ومعني , وفي تنشيط عملية التعلم . فمثلا استخدام ميل الاطفال إلي معرفة مايتصل بأمثالهم من اطفال البلاد الاخري من حيث العابهم وملابسهم ونوع حياتهم المدرسية , يمكن أن يفيد كثيراً في تعليمهم كثيراً من الحقائق الجغرافية ... وهكذا .
4.	بمساعدة التلاميذ على أن يلمسوا علاقة المدرسة بالحياة , وذلك عن طريق ربط المواد الدراسية والخبرات التعليمية بحياة الطفل الخاصة ... فالاطفال يعيشون عادة عالمهم الخاص بهم عندما يكونوا صغاراً ... وكلما كبروا اتسعت دائرة حياتهم لتشمل نواحي حياة الكبار والاهتمام بالاشياء المحيطة بهم , ومن الممكن أن نعينهم على ربط المعلومات المدرسية بهذه الحياة ...  ومن الممكن تحقيق هذا كأن نجعل التلاميذ يدركون أهمية الهجاء الصحيح مثلا بغبراز قيمته لمن يقوم بوظيفة سكرتيرة أو في كتابة الخطابات للاصدقاء والاقارب ... او كيف يمكن ان يكون الحساب مفيداً بالانتفاع به في ضبط حساب المصروفات الخصوصية ... وهكذا .

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

الــــمـــيــول والـــتـــوجــيــه الـــتــعــلـــيـــمـــي 
عندما يصل الاولاد والبنات غلي المراحل النهائية في المدرسة الثانوية   تبقى ميولهم باعتبارها القوي المحركة لتعليمهم  ... وتظل دافعاً قوياً لإتقان مايتعلمونه من المواد كاللغة والعلوم ... ولكن للميول أهمية أخري في هذه المرحلة . فالاولاد والبنات يواجهون هنا من الفرص والمواقف مايدعوهم لدراسة بعض المواد الاختيارية او إختيار إحدي الهوايات الخارجة عن المناهج  ... ولهذه المواد الاختيارية والهوايات أهمية خاصة إذ انها تهيئ للتلميذ فرصة المحاولة والتجريب لنواح مختلفة من النشاط وتزوده بالكثير من الخبرات والتجارب ... وهذا يساعده على ان يتهيا لاختيار طريقه المهني المناسب ويوجه نفسه في الطريق الذي يسلكه في حياته المستقبلية .
والميول من أهم الاسس التي يجب ان يستند عليها الفرد في اختيار المواد الدراسية والهوايات , فبدون أن يعرف الشخص ميوله يجوز ان أن يتجه في دراسته للمواد الاختيارية بمحض الصدفة , أو لكونها تناسب مواعيده , أو لان بعض اصدقائه قد اختارها , أو لان مدرسها اكثر تساهلا من غيره .
ويمكن ان نتصور الجهد والوقت اللذين يضيعان في تنقل التلميذ من مادة إلي أخري بطريق المصادفة إلي المادة التي تتفق مع ميوله فعلا فيعمل على تركيز نفسه فيها . 
وعندما يتبين لنا ميول التلميذ . وعندما يدرك التلميذ ايضا ميوله الخاصة ويعرفها – اذ انه يجب ان نشركه معنا في الوقوف على نتائج اختبارات الميول التي تجري عليه – يمكن ان نقترح عليه المواد ونواحي النشاط المرتبطة بميوله الخاصة بحيث لو سار فيها يشعر بالرغبة في مواصلة سيره , ويكون لها في نفسه معني .

خـــبـــرات جـــديـــدة لـــمــيــول جـــديـــدة 
هناك علاقة قوية بين الميول والخبرات السابقة التي مر بها الشخص , ولذا فقد تدل الدرجات المعبرة عن ضعف ميل معين على ان الفرصة لم تهيا للشخص للمرور بالخبرات التي يمكن أن يُنمي هذا الميل عن طريقها ... واذن فمن المهم جدا أن نهيئ الفرصة لطالب المدرسة الثانوية لكي يمر بعدد كبير من الخبرات المنوعة التي يمكن أن تكشف عن وجود ميول جديدة عنده . ومن الممكن في بعض الاحيان ان ننمي ميلاً جديداً في التلميذ بان نربط بين ميوله الأصلية الموجودة عنده فعلا وبين نواحي النشاط التي يمكن أن تبني عليها الميول الجديدة . 
فمثلا لو ان عندنا طالبا لايميل للنواحي الادبية رغم ضرورة دراسة آداب اللغة الانجليزية  لكونها مادة اجبارية ... وهو لايميل لاي شئ يتعلق بشكسبير مثلا !! وقد أظهرت نتائج اختبارات الميول أن لديه ميلا قويا لاعمال النجارة , وأن هوايته المحببة هي النواحي الفنية والميكانيكية , وأن آماله المهنية هي أن يكون مهندساً يعمل في تصميم رسوم المباني ... وأن المواد الاختيارية التي اقبل عليها هي الرسم واعمال النجارة  ... لماذا إذن لايعهد إليه بمهمة تصميم مسرح من مسارح عهد اليزابيث ؟ وبهذا يتمكن تلاميذ الفصل من أن ياخذوا فكرة حقيقية عن نوع المسارح  التي كان يؤلف لها شكسبير  ... وسيتمكن هذا الطالب من أن يحصل على معاونة كبيرة من زملائه , وربما يؤدي قيامه بهذه المهمة إلي غرس حب  آداب اللغة الانجليزية والميل إلي دراستها في نفسه . 

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

الــمـــيــول و الـــتـــوجـــيـــه الـــمـــهـــنــــي 
يقضي معظم الناس أحسن مرحلة من حياتهم في المهنة التي يعملون فيها . ولما كان كل واحد منا لا يود ان يقضي حياته في القيام بعمل لا يحبه ولا يروقه فمن المهم أن يتبين الافراد ميولهم التي يصح ان يبنوا عليها إختيارهم لمهنتهم . ويختار الكثير من الناس مهنتهم التي يعملون فيها من غير ان يدرسوا ميولهم الخاصة فقد يختارون المهنة لكونها من المهن البراقة في نظرهم  , أو لكونها من المهن التي يكون لها مركز اجتماعي , أو بسبب تحقيق رغبة الآباء والامهات , أو لكونهم معجبين بواحد ممكن يكبرونهم ممن يعملون في هذه المهنة ( مثل الاب أو الاخ أو صديق أو مدرس ) وقد يكون إختيارهم للمهنة التي يعملون بها لاسباب معقولة كأن يقبلوا على مهنة حكومية لكونها مضمونة من حيث الاستقرار, أو العمل في مهنة صناعية مثلا لكونها المهنة الصناعية الرئيسية الموجودة في المنطقة التي يعيشون فيها .
وهناك عوامل كثيرة تتحكم في مدي نجاح الشخص وارتياحه الي العمل في المهنة التي يختارها سواء كانت الاسباب التي يبني عليها اختياره معقولة أم غير معقولة .   ومن هذه العوامل   استعداده العقلي ومثابرته وقابليته للاعتماد على النفس وظروفه العائليه وحالته الاقتصادية وكذلك مجرد الحظ ! 
ولكن الميل للعمل المهني أمر في غاية الاهمية فعلى مر الايام سيتوقف الرضا بالعمل في مهنة ما على كون هذه المهنة محببة إلي نفس الفرد أو غير محببة.

إذا كيف نساعد الشباب على أن يتجهوا للمهن التي يميلون اليها ميلاً طبيعياً مستمراً 

1.	يجب الانتفاع  بنتائج إختبارات الميول لانها توضح المحيط المهني الذي يظهر فيه ميل الشخص بدرجة قصوي ... فالاختبارات المتعلقة بالميول المهنية  مثل إختبار كودر       تعطينا قائمة من مئات المهن الفنية ونصف الفنية والادارية ... وكذلك المهن التي تحتاج لمهارات فائقة والتي تحتاج لمهارات بسيطة ... وذلك في إطار المجموعات العشر التي سبق الحديث عنها . وهناك ايضا قوائم تضم المهن التي تحتاج لميول عالية في النواحي الرياضية , أو النواحي العلمية , وكذلك المهن التي تحتاج لبعض الميول المشتركة .  وهناك اختبار آخر يسمي إختبار كليتون     ويستخدم للمقارنة بين الميول الطبيعية عند الافراد وبين المهن التي يعملون فيها فعلا ... فمثلا يمكن للشخص أن يقارن بين ميوله وبين العمل كصيدلي أو طبيب اسنان أو مهندس أو مؤلف أو غير ذلك . ويساعد كل من إختباري  " كودر" و"كليتون"    أو غيرهما من اختبارات الميول المقننة على اكتشاف ميول الافراد وتوجيههم إلي المهن المناسبة لهم وذلك إذا أُحسن تطبيقها والافادة من نتائجها . 
2.	يجب ان تستخدم المواد الدراسية ونواحي النشاط المدرسي في الكشف عن ميول التلاميذ التي يصح ان تتخذ اساساً لتوجيههم المهني ... وكل مادة من مواد الدراسةلها صلة بناحية معينة ... فاللغة مثلا لها أهمية في عمل المدرس والمحامي والمترجم  ... والدراسات الاجتماعية لها اهمية في الاعمال التجارية واعمال المكتبات ... والدراسات العلمية والفنون الصناعية ودروس التجارة لها أهمية في مساعدة الشخص على اختيار المهنة المناسبة وتزويده بالخبرات والمعلومات اللازمة للعمل في مهنة معينة .  كذلك الحال في النشاط المدرسي خارج المناهج . ومن الممكن عن طريق هذا النشاط أن يمارس التلميذ كثيراً من التجارب والخبرات التي تشبه إلي حد كبير ماتتطلبه المهن المختلفة من الوان النشاط ... فمن الممكن ان مجموعة من الطلبة تعمل في تحرير صحيفة المدرسة فيقوم احدهم بالكتابة على الآلة الكاتبة ويحرر شخص ىخر الجزء الخاص بالنشاط الرياضي في حين يعمل طالب آخر في تنظيم عمليات البيع ومن الممكن أن يتبادلوا هذه الاعمال ليأخذ كل منهم خبرة كافية بكل منها .

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

الــمـــيــول والحاجات الأساسية  
يعتبر سلوك الاطفال نتيجة لعدد كبير جدا من العوامل فبينما يبدو أن سلوكهم قائم على ميولهم الخاصة إذ نجد أن أن وراء سلوكهم دوافع ومحركات أخرى تعمل على توجيه نشاطهم ... وهناك قدرات الطفل ومواهبه التي تعمل كمحركات لسلوكه ايضا ً ... ثم هناك الحاجة إلي النجاح والحاجة إلي الحصول على التقدير الاجتماعي من الغير , وكذلك الحاجة إلي الشعور بالأمن ... كما أن هناك حب المخاطرة والنزعة إلي التعبير عن النفس بمختلف الوسائل الابتكارية . وكل هذه تعتبر من محركات السلوك  التي يصح أن ترتبط بميول الاطفال .
فمثلا الحاجة إلي الانتماء لجماعة أو للوجود بين الاصدقاء , يشعر الاطفال عادة بالحاجة إلي رضاء زملائهم عنهم , وخصوصاً الزملاء الذين يحبونهم ويبادلونهم الحب ... وغالباً مايكون  تشابه الميول عاملاً أساسياً في تقبل الزملاء للفرد والرضا بوجوده في جماعتهم . واشتغال الفرد بالامور التي يميل إليها , يساعده على الشعور بالاطمئنان الداخلي . واشتغال الطفل في نشاط يتفق مع ميوله الطبيعية يساعده على الشعور باهميته الذاتية وعلى الشعور بقيمته وقدرته على النجاح في الحياة .
وهناك دافع قوي آخر وهو الرغبة في الابتكار والخلق ويمكننا أن نري ذلك في الاطفال الصغار عندما ينغمسون في اللعب بالطين , أو قص الورق , أو تلوين الصور ...  ويظهر ذلك ايضاً فيما نشاهده من اقبال الاولاد الكبار على العمل مدد طويلة في تركيب نماذج القطارات او الطيارات أو غيرها . ونحن جميعاً نشعر بالرغبة في أن نقوم بعمل نافع وجميل . ويجب أن يحاول كل من في المنزل والمدرسة دائماً ان يشجع الطفل , ويهيئ له فرص القيام بالنشاط الابتكاري .

وفيما يلي بعض الاقتراحات التي تفيد في مساعدة الاطفال على اشباع حاجاتهم الاساسية عن طريق الميول   :

1.	استغل معرفتك بميول الطفل فيما تقترحه من الهوايات التي يصح له ان يشترك فيها خارج المنهج الدراسي المعتاد . فقد يبدو أن الطفل الصغير يعرف مايناسبه من نواحي النشاط التي يصح أن يعمل فيها في وقت فراغه , ولكن كثير من الاطفال يتنقلون من عمل الي آخر مدفوعين بمجرد تقليد لغيرهم , أو الاشتراك في المجموعة التي يوجدون معها , أو لمجرد قتل الوقت ... مع إن لكل طفل ميوله الخاصة التي يجب البحث عنها .  فإذا كانت اختبارات الميول مثلا تدل على وجود ميول علمية او ميكانيكية , فمن الممكن أن نوجه الطف بمقتضاها للعمل في الاعمال اليدوية أو عمل نماذج الطائرات باعتبار , على اعتبار أن هذه النواحي اقرب ماتكون إلي ميوله وهواياته .
2.	ساعد الطفل على أن يتقن العمل الذي يميل غليه في وقت فراغه . فكثيراً مايكتسب الشخص الشعور بالمقدرة والاهمية من إحدي هواياته . ولذلك يجب ان نشجعه ونزوده بالكتب التي تساعده على اتقان مايعمله في هوايته مهما كان نوعها ... وإذا كنت تعرف من اصدقائك الكبار ممن عُرفوا بالميل لمثل تلك الهواية فإنه يصح ان ترتب للطفل وسائل الاتصال به للافاده من خبراته وتجاربه فيها .
3.	ساعد الاطفال من ذوي الميول المشتركة والمتشابهين في هواياتهم على التلاقي وتكوين الجماعات التي تساعدهم في نواحي هواياتهم . فالميول المشتركة من اقوي العوامل التي توطد أواصر الصداقة . وعندما نتيح فرص التلاقي للاولاد ذوي الميول المشتركة فنحن انما نقوي عندهم الشعور بالتقدير الاجتماعي الذي يعتبر من أقوي حاجاتهم النفسية الهامة .


وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

حـــدود مـــراعـــاة الــمـــيــول 
هناك ظروف تستوجب أحياناً عدم التمسك بمراعاة الميول  ... فالاولاد لايقدمون على عمل مايميلون إليه فقط , كما أنه من الصعب أحياناً أن نحبب إليهم الاعمال التي يجب ان يقوموا بها . 
فإذا كان لدينا طالب لايميل للهندسة ولكن الكلية التي يريد الالتحاق بها تحتم عليه معرفة الهندسة لكي يتمكن من  الدخول – فلابد لهذا الطالب ان يدرس نظريات الهندسة . وكذلك طالبة لاتكره المواد الاجتماعية ولكنها لابد أن تتقن دراسة قدر معين من المعلومات التاريخية لكي تنجح في الامتحان , ولهذا تضطر هذه الطالبة لدراسة التاريخ رغم كرهها له .  من هنا نجد أن هناك دوافع أخري خلاف الميول . وهي في الحالات السابقة الرغبة في الالتحاق بكلية معينة . ومع أن للميول اهميتها التي لاتنكر إلا أن هناك حدوداً لهذه الاهمية . فالطلاب وكذلك الكبار قد تضطرهم بعض الظروف للقيام باعمال لايكون لديهم الميل الكافي إليها مادام هناك دوافع اخري وراء هذه الاعمال بصرف النظر عن ميلهم اليها أو نفورهم منها .
فإذا كان الهدف مهما بدرجة كبيرة وكان الجزاء بالقدر الكافي فسيعمل الطلاب مثلا على تحقيق ذلك الهدف , رغم كون العمل لتحقيقه مملاً أو غير مريح , بل رغم كونه مكروهاً تماماً . 
وقد تكون مهمتنا كآباء ومدرسين أحياناً أن نجعل الاطفال يدركون الاهداف البعيدة التي يؤدي تحقيقها الي الحصول على الارتياح في المستقبل برغم ماتتطلبه هذه الاهداف من عمل أو دراسة لايميل إليها الاطفال الآن .
ومن مظاهر النمو فعلاً أن يتعلم كل واحد منا أن من الواجب عليه أن يقوم ببعض الاعمال التي لايميل إليها بل وحتى التي يكرهها اذا كان هناك هدف هام من ورائها .

وللحديث بقية للحديث عن غرس الميول

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
مرة اخري 
لكي مني كل احترامي وتقديري
وشكري  علي الموسوعة الرائعة 
المهمة جدا 
وبحيث انني اب ولي اولاد 
فلقد سمحت لنفسي ان اطبعها
لكي تكون عندي مسند هام 
للتعامل مع هولاء العفريت
كل الشكر علي ومجهودك الجبار
تسلمي لنا 
تحياتي 
ابن مصر

----------


## بنت النيل

أخي ابن مصر

شكرا لك على الاهتمام والمتابعة
وإليك هذا الجزء من الموضوع



غــــرس الــمـــيــول
 لا يستطيع الاطفال الصغار أن يلعبوا وحدهم دائماً  ... ولذلك فمن الضروري توجيه الطفل لانواع اخري من النشاط كلما تقدم نموه ... وغرس الميول في الاطفال يتوقف كثيراً على توجيه الطفل في لعبه وعلى مصاحبته فيه , إذ أن النشاط الجديد على الطفل يسهل عليه الاضطلاع به إذا وجد من يشاركه فيه .

الـــخـــبـــرات الـــمـــنـــزلـــيـــة
قد لايتوفر دائما وجود حديقة أو كوم من الرمال ينشغل فيه الطفل ... ولكن اتساع المكان ليس أمراً ضرورياً ... فمن الممكن أن يجد الطفل فرصاً كثيرة تثير عنده الاهتمام باللعب رغم عدم اتساع المنزل الذي يعيش فيه . فالامر يتوقف على تآلفك مع الطفل بحيث تعرف كل مايهتم به وتلم بامكانياته في العمل , وبحيث يمكن  أن تعرف الاشياء التي يمكن أن تثير اهتمامه باللعب داخل المنزل  وايها يمكن أن تثير اهتمامه خارجه . ومن الممكن أن يتعلم الطفل الكثير من المهارات عن طريق اللعب بعرائس الورق والمكعبات الملونة وغيرها من الالعاب الصغيرة التي تكسبه معلومات وأفكاراً جديدة عن الناس وحياتهم . كما أن القصص يمكن أن تنمي لديه الميول الادبية , كما أن الالغاز الحسابية والعددية يمكن أن تكسبه الميل للحساب , أما الميول الميكانيكية فيمكن أن تقويها نواح كثيرة بالمنزل كإستعمال الشاكوش وأدوات النجارة وغيرها في التصليحات المنزلية البسيطة .  وتفتح الكتب  أيضاً  أبواباً كثيرة لميول الاطفال وخبراتهم فالقصص عن الطبيعة وجمالها وحكايات البطولة وماشابه كلها تزيد في فهم الطفل للعالم الذي يعيش فيه ... والخبرات التي يكتسبها الطفل عن طريق القراءة تزيد في معلوماته وتدربه على الاستجابات الانفعالية ... وتساعده على تنمية الميول الادبية والعلمية او الميل للخدمة الاجتماعية أو اي ميل آخر . ويمكن أيضاً تقوية الميول الموجودة وغرس ميول جديدة عن طريق الرحلات إلي الاماكن المختلفة كالمتاحف والمصانع وغيرها والاجابة عن كافة الاسئلة التي يسألها الطفل عند رؤيته لتلك الاماكن . فن طريق الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة وموقفنا منها يمكن أن نؤثر بشكل كبير في ميول الاطفال . 
ومت أهم العوامل التي تساعد على تنمية الميول أن يتدرب الطفل على الموازنة والمقارنة ومعرفة أوجه الشبه والخلاف بين الاشياء والعلاقات التي تربط الحوادث الجارية في محيط حياته ومن أمثلة ذلك تمييز الطفل للالوان ودرجاتها وتمييز أنواع الاخشاب مثلا أو ماركات السيارات المختلفة ومقارنة الترام بالمترو وغيرها . 
وكلما اشترك الكبار مع الصغار في ميولهم ونواحي نشاطهم ساعد ذلك على تحبيب الطفل في النشاط واشعاره بقيمته ... ولذا نجد أن بعض الاسر تنظم برامج لهذا الغرض , كقضاء احدي الامسيات في قراءة القصص مع الاطفال , أو الاستماع لبرنامج موسيقي ’ أو الذهاب لأحد النوادي , أو تنظيم عمل جماعي لرعاية الحديقة مثلا .

أمـران يـجـب الا يـغـيـبـا عـن الــبـال 
1.	قد يحدث بسبب اسرافك في الاهتمام بتنمية ميول الاطفال أن تتعجل النتائج فتصل إلي استنتاجات خاطئة . فمثلاً غذا اظهر طفل وهو في سن ست سنوات حزنه والمه لما اصاب  " سندريللا " فلا يصح أن نستنتج من ذلك أنه سيكون ميالاً للعطف والخدمة الاجتماعية عندما يكبر . صحيح ان قصة سندريللا وغيرها ستثير عنده نوع من العطف ولكنه سيمر بخبرات اخري منها ماهو عملي ومنها ماهو ابتكاري , ومنها ماهو مثيراً للتامل والهدوء ومنها مايكون مثيراً للحركة والنشاط ... وعن طريق خبرات الطفل ونواحي نشاطه جميعاً تتكون عنده الميول القوية التي تبقى ثابتة عنده فيما بعد . فلنتذكر دوماً أن ميول الاطفال تتحول وتتغير كلما كبروا وزاد نموهم وكثرت تجاربهم . فلا تتسرع إذن في الحكم بدوام أحد الميول عند طفلك .
2.	إجعل جو المنزل ملائماً لميول الاطفال , ومشجعاً على نموها ... فميول الاطفال تكون قابلة للظهور والازدهار في المنزل الذي يبذل فيه الآباء الجهد الكافي لتشجيع الاطفال وتقدير أعمالهم ... فالشعر الذي يقوله الطفل لأول مرة يجب ان يلقي تشجيعاً من الاسرة ... وكذلك بداية الاهتمام بزراعة شئ في الحديقة مثلا ... ومحاولة البنت للاقدام على الطهي يجب أن تُشجع وتُحترم .. ويود الاطفال أن يلمسوا من الكبار نظرتهم الجدية إلي ميولهم ... فمثلا سؤالك للطفل ماذا سنعمل بعد ذلك ؟ يزيد في حماسته ويحببه في هوايته. 

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيـل

دور الـــمــــدرســــــة

يمكن أن تلعب المدرسة كذلك دوراً هاماً في تنمية ميول الاطفال .
فماذا صنعت مدرستك في سبيل تشجيع ميول تلاميذها ؟ هل تشعر بأنها تتيح للتلاميذ الفرص والمناسبات التي تؤدي إلي إثارة ميولهم الصالحة ؟ هل تعمل المدرسة مايبعث على إثارة خيال التلاميذ ؟ هل تشجعهم على التعبير عما يرون وعما يشعرون به إزاء مختلف شؤون الحياة المحيطة بهم ؟
إذا اردنا من التلاميذ ان يعبروا عن انفسهم وان يكونوا ميولاً جديدة فلابد أن نضع امامهم خبرات تستوجب منهم التعبير ... إنهم يحتاجون إلي تجارب  جديدة ... وجزء كبير من مهمتك كوالد أو مدرس ان تتاكد من أن المدرسة بها من التجارب والخبرات المنوعة الجديدة مايناسب الأولاد والبنات . 
وفرق الموسيقى والريم والخطابة وغيرها من الانشطة , كلها من نواحي النشاط التي يتعلم التلاميذ عن طريقها كيف يعبرون عن أنفسهم , وكيف تتكون لديهم منها ميول جديدة . فخبراتهم تزداد كلما تعلموا تذوق الموسيقى , وتزداد معارفهم عن البلاد البعيدة عن طريق مايعرض عليهم من اشرطة تعليمية بالفصل .. ويتعلم الاطفال مبادئ الديمقراطية عن طريق اشتراكهم في انتخاب رئيس الفصل وعن طريق تنظيم مناقشاتهم واعمالهم ... وغيرها .
وكل هذه فرص مناسبة يكتسب منها الطفل الكثير من التجارب والخبرات المباشرة بنفسه فتتسع مداركه ويزيد فهمه لشؤون الحياة مما يساعد على تنمية ميوله واتساع ميادينها .

الـــمــجــتــمــع ومـــيــــول الأطــــفــــال

أليس من المرغوب فيه أن يكون لكل اسرة في منزلها كل هذه الامكانيات . دور سفلي به حجرات للمنافع المنزلية , صالة لعب وحجرة على السطح يمكن الانتفاع بها في إحدي الهوايات ؟ ولكن هذه الامور ليست ميسورة للجميع ... وينطبق هذا ايضا على المجتمع الاوسع حيث يفتقر إلي الساحات الشعبية الواسعة والمعدات والأدوات والقيادة الموجهة وكل مايساعد على تهيئة الفرص للقيام بالنشاط الملائم لتنمية ميول اطفالنا .
فإلي اي حد وصل مجتمعنا في التقدم من حيث تهيئة الوسائل التي تشجع ابناء الوطن على تنمية الميول النافعة ؟
·	هل توجد بالمساجد والكنائس صالات واسعة يمكن الانتفاع بها في الاجتماعات والمناقشات ؟ وهل هناك صالات شعبية يمكن الانتفاع بها في إحياء الحفلات الموسيقية والتمثيلية او غقامة المعارض للاطفال ؟
·	هل تصلح المدرسة لأن ينتفع بها كمركز إجتماعي لنشاط الكبار في المساء وللنشاط الترويحي في العطلات ؟
·	هل هناك ساحات شعبية كافية يمكن تنظيفها واستخدامها كملاعب ؟
·	هل توجد مكتبة مناسبة , وهل بها صالة فسيحة يمكن استخدامها في إدارة المناقشات والاجتماعات وعرض الافلام والحفلات الموسيقية ؟
·	هل هناك جمعيات من الىباء من النوع النشط الذي يقوم بتنظيم إجتماعات دورية وإقامة مباريات في الكرة للاطفال وتنظيم حفلات تمثيليه وترفيهية لهم ؟
·	هل يوجد عدد كاف من الشبان المستعدين للتطوع لتدريب الأولاد على الالعاب المختلفة وعلى الاشغال اليدوية او لاصطحابهم في رحلات كشفية ؟
·	هل هناك صناعات هامة في المنطقة , وهل هناك شركات ذات برامج متجددة ومبتكرة مما يتيح الفرصة لتدريب الاولاد والبنات ممن يسمح لهم القانون بالعمل ؟
·	وفوق هذا كله هل هناك آباء ومدرسون متنورون واذكياء ’ وهل هناك شبان بارزون في المجتمع , مستعدون للمعاونة وتشجيع الفتيان على تنظيم خطط لنشاطهم المفيد ؟
ليست هناك حدود لما يمكن ان يقوم به المجتمع إذا كان حياً لسد إحتياجات الناشئين واشباع ميولهم . ومن الممكن للمجتمع أن يساعد الاطفال على استغلا ميولهم إلي اقصي حد ممكن بالطرق الآتية 
·	بمساعدة الاطفال على إكتشاف ميولهم الحقيقية .
·	بمساعدتهم على توسيع ميادين خبراتهم وتجاربهم .
·	بمساعدتهم على أن يراعوا ميولهم وقدراتهم عندما يرسمون لأنفسهم خطة التعلم واختيار الهوايات أو الاشتغال بمهنة معينة .

تعقيب 

للاسف الشديد هذه الاشياء غير متوفرة في مجتمعاتنا التي تعتبر الاهتمام بهذه الاشياء شيئاً ثانوياً ولا تعطيها اي اهتمام ... وهذا هو الفرق بين مجتمعاتنا والمجتمعات المتقدمة 

ونلتقي في المشكلات المتعلقة بالميول

----------


## بنت النيـل

الــــمـــشــكـــلات الـــمــتــعـــلــقــة بـــالـــمـــيـــول

لبعض الأطفال مشكلات تتعلق بميولهم , فقد يبدو أنهم لايستجيبون للمواقف الجديدة ولا يقدمون على المخاطرة , بالتحمس الطبيعي المعروف عند أمثالهم من الأطفال العاديين .
وبعضهم يتكون عنده ميل واحد قوي يربط نفسه به وحده بطريقة غير سليمة والبعض الآخر يتنقل من نشاط إلي نشاط آخر ,  ويتحول من نشاط متعلق بميل معين إلي نشاط متعلق بميل ثاني , ثم إلي ميل ثالث , وهكذا طوال الوقت ... بحيث لايثبت على ميل واحد ... فمتي إذن تعتبر هذه الحالات مشكلات ؟ وكيف نستطيع أن نساعد الطفل على أن يتجه إلي الطريق السليم في تكوين ميوله ؟ 
هذا مثال لفتاة اسمها فاطمة ذات ميل وحيد .

فاطمة 

كانت فاطمة مغرمة بناحية واحدة فقط هي الموسيقى , فكان يطيب لها أن تجلس للعزف على البيانو ساعات طوال في كل مرة ... ولكن لم يكن عندها ايه حماسة للعمل المدرسي . فهي تستمع إلي برنامج موسيقى في الاذاعة ولكنها لاتستمع لبرامج أخري ... وهي تذهب للسينما فقط عندما تتأكد من عرض الافلام الغنائية والموسيقية ... وهي تقصر قراءتها على تاريخ حياة الموسيقيين والقصص الغنائية ... وليس لها أصدقاء  ... ويبدو أنها لاتريد أن تكون لنفسها أصدقاء ابدا ... وقد ظن ابواها في أول الامر أن فاطمة عندها قدرة موسيقية ممتازة ... ولكنهما حولا نظرتهما عن مستقبلها كموسيقيةشهيرة بع أن اخبرهما مدرس الموسيقي عن رأيه فيها بقوله " يؤسفني جداً أن أخبركم بانه مع أن فاطمة تجيد عزف الموسيقى بدرجة تفوق غيرها في مثل سنها الا أنها ليست في الواقع موهوبة . ولا اعتقد أنه من الحكمة أن ترتبوا مستقبلها على اساس كونها تعزف بيانو " . وقد تأمل الأبوان في حالة ابنتهما وفكرا في كونها فتاة خجولة ومضطربة ليس لها أصدقاء ... فتبين لهما أن فاطمة كانت تهتم بالموسيقى لتعوض ماتشعر به من نقص في قدراتها الأخري وكانت تقضي كل وقتها في الموسيقى لتغطي تقصيرها هذا .

الطفل ذو الميل الواحد 

هناك عدة اباب يمكن أن تفسر بها لماذا يكون لبعض الأطفال ميل واحد فقط :
1.	قد يشعرون – مثل فاطمة – بقصورهم وفشلهم في نواحي النشاط الأخري فيوجهون كل طاقتهم إلي ناحية واحدة لتغطية موقفهم ولتعويض هذا الفشل .
2.	قد يركز الأطفال الموهوبون والعباقرة أنفسهم على الموهبة البارزة عندهم .
3.	بعض الأطفال الذين يمكنهم العمل بنجاح في نواح كثيرة , ربما يركزون أنفسهم على ناحية واحدة نظراً لتقديرهم واعجباهم بشخص معين – والد أو مدرس أو صديق أكبر منهم – يكون بارزاً في تلك الناحية المرتبطة بذلك الميل .
4.	وبعض الأطفال من ذوي الميل الواحد ربما لايكونون قد وجدوا فرصاً للمحاولة في نواح أخري ... وقد يرجع ذلك إلي خجلهم أو احجامهم عن الاقدام على محاولة أي شئ جديد عليهم ... وقد يرجع ذلك إلي خوفهم من أن يسخر الناس منهم .
5.	وأحيانا يحاول الأطفال أن يعملوا على إرضاء الغير بتركيز كل انتباههم واهتمامهم في ذلك النشاط الذي يعتقدون أنه السبيل إلي ذلك الارضاء .
إن الأطفال في حاجة إلي أن نشجعهم وإلي أن نشاركهم في محاولة الاشتغال بهوايات جديدة ... وهم يحتاجون لمساعدة الكبار لتوسيع خبراتهم ومجال ميولهم ولايجاد أنواع جديدة من النشاط مرتبطة بميولهم القوية .

حسام 

كان حسام – وهو طفل يبلغ من العمر عشر سنوات – محتاجاً إلي من يساعده على تجريب نفسه في هوايات جديدة ... لقد كان يميل إلي الطيارات وحدها ... وكانت الكتب والمواد المدرسية والألعاب لاتعني في نظره شيئاً ... وقد فطن والده إلي أنه محتاج إلي مزيد من الخبرة والي توسيع ميوله , فبدأ يقرا له قصصاً عن الطيران , ثم تفرعت هذه القصص إلي قصص اخري تتصل بالنواحي العلمية والميكانيكية عن الطيران ... ومعني هذا أن والد حسام قد بدأ من ميل إبنه إلي الطيران ثم شجعه على أن تتكون لديه ميول أخري في النواحي العلمية والحسابية ... وأخيراً عندما وجد أن حسام مهيا لتقبل ميول أخري حاول أن يغرس في نفسه الميل الي الموسيقى , وقد بني هذا الميل على ميل حسام للرياضة والحساب . وقد كان حسام مثل فاطمة في كونه من الأطفال ذوي الميل الوحيد ... وكان كل ماينقصه هو مافطن اليه والده , وهو مساعدته على تكوين ميول أخري متنوعة .

----------


## بنت النيـل

تـــشـــعــب الـــمــيــول وإنــعـــدام الـــمـــيـــل

تنتشر ميول بعض الاطفال بحيث تكون موزعة في دائرة واسعة جداً ... وهؤلاء لايمكن أن يبرز عندهم اي ميل ... في حين أننا قد نصادف أطفالاً لايوجد لديهم ميل ما . فكيف نفسر هذين النقيضين ؟

الاطفال الذين يوزعون ميولهم في دائرة واسعة : ان الطفل الذي يوزع جهوده على نواح كثيرة جداً من النشاط يضطر لأن يترك مشروعاته قبل ان يتمها ويتنقل من هواية غلي أخري ... وغالباً مايكون مثل هذا الطفل ناقص النضج بالنسبة لعمره . ولذا يكون غير قادر على تركيز انتباهه .
وقد لايكون للنواحي الكبيرة التي يوزع عليها الأطفال جهودهم معني واضح بالنسبة لهم كأن تكون فوق مستوي قدراتهم العقلية أو الجسمية ... وقد يكون هذا التوزيع في الجهد هروباً من الفشل الذين يخشون ان يقابلوه عند الانتهاء من كل مشروع يبدأونه .

أما الطفل الذي لايوجد عنده اي ميل فهو الطفل الذي يشكو اهله ومدرسوه من كونه لايميل لاي شئ ... ويبدو أن مثل هذا الطفل لايهوي اي نشاط اطلاقاً . !! ويبدو من المستحيل أحيانا أن نوقظ عنده ميلاً ما ..
وكثيراً مايكون هذا الافتقار الى الميل ناشئاً من مشكلة انفعالية كحالة الطفل الذي يوزع ميوله في نواح متعددة . وربما يكون هؤلاء الأطفال خائفين من محاولة النواحي المختلفة من النشاط بسبب توهمهم احتمال الفشل فيها .
وقد يكونون في مواجهة مشكلة انفعالية حقيقية تسبب لهم الاضطراب والتوتر النفسي وربما يكون انسحابهم وهروبهم نتيجة لهذا الاضطراب .
وقد يرجع ذلك الى شعورهم بأنهم غير مرغوب فيهم , أو إلي احساسهم بما يقاسونه من الشقاء في حياتهم المنزلية بسبب المشكلات الاقتصادية أو الصحية أو سوء العلاقة والاختلاف بين الأبوين .
ومهما تكن أسباب مشكلاتهم الانفعالية فهم بلا شك محتاجون إلي معونة خاصة . ويمكن للمختصين في علم النفس أن يساعدوا على بحث مشكلاتهم .

----------

